# Philips TV PFL9664H Rebooting



## momiloco (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi...
I registered in this forum to find for a solution to my problem.

I have a Philips TV PFL9664H, a 42' and I truly love it.
However since a few months ago the TV sometimes freeze up and then after 2-3 seconds restarted. Sometimes the TV can go fine for a few days but sometimes every 30 minutes it will freeze. 

I have updated the firmware to the latest one available and it is not helping.

Since my warranty has expired the Philips technician want to charge quite a large sum of money just to come to my house and diagnose the TV.

hopefully i can find my answer her.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

All anyone would be able to tell you is the possible hardware fault, you would still need a tech to perform the repairs.

In most instances (at least with quality vendors), the diagnostic charge is applied towards the repair cost.


----------



## momiloco (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Dogg,

I was hoping that the problem is due to some setting or software that can be updated, etc.. 
If it is some hardware problem i would not have a choice other than calling in a technician. 

Does anybody have any idea on how normally the diagnostic is being done? Do you need a special tool or you can just use a program easily accessible?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## abilenewillson (Aug 20, 2013)

U can have a look here

Testovi za PHILIPS LCD TV 47 PFL 9664 H - Jeftinije.hr


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There are no settings that you could have changed to cause the unit to reboot. It's a sign of a hardware fault.

Diagnostics are typically performed using test equipment.


----------



## momiloco (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks Dogg!!!
Looks like i have no other choice but to call in the technician..
How fast will depend my level of annoyance with the unit since I have 2 TVs, I guess maybe not so soon.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck. Hopefully it's something cheap and easy to replace.


----------

